

How To Avoid Equidistant HSV Colors - dhotson
http://vis4.net/blog/posts/avoid-equidistant-hsv-colors/

======
viggity
There is an alternative color space called YIQ that deals with perceived
luminescence. I wrote a small function that can tell you given an arbitrary
background color, whether white or black text would be most readable. You can
checkt it out here: <http://blog.nitriq.com/BlackVsWhiteText.aspx>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YIQ>

